# CRUFTS passes 2013



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

Got all excited and thought the passes had arrived this morning - but it was a load of free offers in an official Crufts envelope, plus the YKC passes. 

Come on Fossedata - get a wiggle on!


----------



## 912142 (Mar 28, 2011)

Snap! I've signed up for no junk mail only to receive that in the mail - very disappointing.


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

I did the same this morning too I did say it was early for the passes to arrive we usually get ours about 2 weeks before crufts. On the eye testing leaflet it says bookings taken from tuesday 12th and you need you exhibitor number so passes must be on the way.


----------



## Dober (Jan 2, 2012)

I thought they'd gotten to put my passes in :lol:


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

Dober said:


> I thought they'd gotten to put my passes in :lol:


Well, it did cross my mind, but then I realised that they'd come from Fossedata and not Crufts - heh heh, but just to make sure I thought I'd start this thread in case anyone _had_ received them! :laugh:

Great minds think alike!


----------



## Chloef (Feb 23, 2011)

I thought it was early but still thought the junk mail was the passes


----------



## queeniefarie (Jan 2, 2013)

Snap too, I was so excited!!! Out of interest, we have a dog in partnership, will we both get an entry ticket?


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

queeniefarie said:


> Snap too, I was so excited!!! Out of interest, we have a dog in partnership, will we both get an entry ticket?


Yes. You will get one pass plus an additional helper's pass - the bad news is that you only get one extra pass no matter how many owners there are. For example, our dogs all have four owners (me, the OH and my two nieces) but we only get two entrance passes  - fortunately the girls are both in the YKC and so they get a free season ticket as well


----------



## Quinn (Feb 9, 2013)

Dober said:


> I thought they'd gotten to put my passes in :lol:


Gorgeous Dobe


----------



## 912142 (Mar 28, 2011)

I got an email from Fossdata to advise that the passes are due to be posted out by the end of this week.


----------



## 912142 (Mar 28, 2011)

Crufts pass arrived this morning!


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

Mine arrived this mornign too


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

Mine didn't! 

Getting worried now - better ring Fossedata on Monday


----------



## akitaboy (Nov 27, 2010)

Mine arrived this morning


----------



## Chloef (Feb 23, 2011)

not got mine but seems like a lot of people in my breed got theirs today, mine always are about the last to arrive lol


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

Think it might have something to do with the surname - our surname begins with a letter towards the end of the alphabet and so does the surname of our border collies' breeder - and neither of us have received our passes yet. Perhaps they send them out in batches in alphabetical order.

Of course. this theory is now going to be immediately blown to bits by Akitaboy or Freyja or 912142 having a surname beginning with "Z" ..... :lol:


----------



## 912142 (Mar 28, 2011)

Spellweaver said:


> Think it might have something to do with the surname - our surname begins with a letter towards the end of the alphabet and so does the surname of our border collies' breeder - and neither of us have received our passes yet. Perhaps they send them out in batches in alphabetical order.
> 
> Of course. this theory is now going to be immediately blown to bits by Akitaboy or Freyja or 912142 having a surname beginning with "Z" ..... :lol:


No I think you are right - my surname starts with 'A' :wink5:


----------



## Tollisty (May 27, 2008)

Mine always arrive after everyone else! Surname beginning with S.


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

Spellweaver said:


> Think it might have something to do with the surname - our surname begins with a letter towards the end of the alphabet and so does the surname of our border collies' breeder - and neither of us have received our passes yet. Perhaps they send them out in batches in alphabetical order.
> 
> Of course. this theory is now going to be immediately blown to bits by Akitaboy or Freyja or 912142 having a surname beginning with "Z" ..... :lol:


My surname starts with M  but I was told they send them out in alphabetical order for each day. We are there on friday so maybe yours are still on the way.

I have just texted my friend she's there on saturday and her surname beggins with V to see if she has had hers yet

She's just texted back hers arrived today too


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

Ah - we are on Sunday and our surname begins with R - so we'll be last on all counts! 

Perhaps I'll wait a day or so before screaming at Fossedata :lol:


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

Ours came this morning! 

We are on Thursday and our surname begins with a K


----------



## Dober (Jan 2, 2012)

Still awaiting ours- surname 'M' on the Sunday


----------



## javadog (Mar 13, 2012)

I don't have mine yet, I am in Ireland...showing on Friday and surname begins with 'Q' I wonder if I should be worried yet??


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

javadog said:


> I don't have mine yet, I am in Ireland...showing on Friday and surname begins with 'Q' I wonder if I should be worried yet??


Fossedata posted this on Facebook yesterday:



> Please note the last lot of Crufts passes will be sent tonight second class. So if you have not received them by the beginning of next week, give the office a call.


so I wouldn't be too worried yet


----------



## Blacklabpictures (Oct 30, 2012)

I`m still waiting for my press pass 

I am so excited, this will be the biggest dog event I have ever been 

And, anyone interested in photoshoot?

Crufts Show Breeders Photoshoot Package | London dog photographer


----------



## Dober (Jan 2, 2012)

Got my passes today :thumbup1:



Blacklabpictures said:


> I`m still waiting for my press pass
> 
> I am so excited, this will be the biggest dog event I have ever been
> 
> ...


Wow, that's great value!


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

Our still haven't arrived - I rang Fossedata and she just gave me the spiel from fb - ie contact them on Monday if they haven't arrived by then  (Pouts and stamps feet)


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

Spellweaver said:


> Our still haven't arrived - I rang Fossedata and she just gave me the spiel from fb - ie contact them on Monday if they haven't arrived by then  (Pouts and stamps feet)


awwww I hope they arrive soon!

I missed the excitement of ours arriving, i'd nipped into town, they arrived and my dad had opened them and left them in another room, all I got was "oh the stuff for Crufts came earlier" ...I was so excited to see it in our letter cage and I didn't get to


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

Tigerneko said:


> awwww I hope they arrive soon!
> 
> I missed the excitement of ours arriving, i'd nipped into town, they arrived and my dad had opened them and left them in another room, all I got was "oh the stuff for Crufts came earlier" ...I was so excited to see it in our letter cage and I didn't get to


Once the passes arrive it all seems so real. Its the only show that I think ohhh we've loads of time yet and then all of a sudden it creeps up behind you the passes have arrived and its only a couple of weeks until we go. Then its all over so quickly and trying to qualify for the next year all starts again.

This year no matter how hard I've tried I can't find a different colour suit to wear for showing a blue dog so I guess it is black again at least Tabitha is calming down now and has put a bit of weight on again.

All I need to do now really is to sort a lift for saturday to be with me friend and show her pointer then we'll be sorted.


----------



## Blacklabpictures (Oct 30, 2012)

I will omnomnomnom my press pass  Just recived email with confirmation :cornut:

Oh my dog! There will be hell of pictures  I think I have to buy more memory cards


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

Yay! (Jumps up and down and waves envelope) They've arrived!


----------



## 912142 (Mar 28, 2011)

Just seen this - I must be mad, there are 138 Great Danes going! :yikes:

Have a look for your breed.


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

379 border collies - you can see why we have two rings and an 8.30am start! :laugh:


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

I am glad I am not showing my whippets 419 giving 490 entries. Italian greyhounds aren't too bad 82 dogs 88 entries.

Can anyone with a catolugue look for me to see if it says when italians are on I know its hall 5 ring 31 but have no idea what time we are on. Every time I try to download it my laptop freezes and I entered online so don't have one.


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

They are on after min pins - and there are 83 min pins entered


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

Thanks at least I'll have time to settle her down if I still arrive early.


----------



## javadog (Mar 13, 2012)

Wen to check my mail today and wooohooo my passes are here!! :biggrin5: 

It says in the letter that I can find my ring number on my bench and that the bench number is supposed to be listed on the paperwork they sent. I feel stupid but I can't find it??  Is the bench number the same as my ring number? As in where it has Dog no listed...is that my bench number?

Any other tips for a first timer to Crufts? Heehee


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

javadog said:


> Wen to check my mail today and wooohooo my passes are here!! :biggrin5:
> 
> It says in the letter that I can find my ring number on my bench and that the bench number is supposed to be listed on the paperwork they sent. I feel stupid but I can't find it??  Is the bench number the same as my ring number? As in where it has Dog no listed...is that my bench number?
> 
> Any other tips for a first timer to Crufts? Heehee


If you look at your removal pass it will say "dog number ..." That is your bench number and your ring number. There will be two cards on your bench with that number on. Once stays above your bench, the other one is the card you pin on when you show in the ring.

Showing at Crufts is really like showing at any other championship show except:

There are more members of the public about the benching area, so you have to think more about your dog's security and safety
You can't leave until after 4pm


----------



## javadog (Mar 13, 2012)

Thank you Spellweaver! That is sort of what I thought but wanted to be sure.  Yes, definately won't be leaving my dog unattended, I am going on Thursday for a gawk around and shopping.


----------

